# Not my work but beautiful eeny meeny knitting!



## amamac (May 21, 2013)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/alannaokun/unbelievably-tiny-knitted-and-crocheted-things

Ain't they sweet!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

They are adorable...I think the goat was my favorite


----------



## granje (Dec 4, 2011)

I loved the cave people


----------



## Jaki (Apr 5, 2011)

Awwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jaimini (Oct 31, 2013)

Oh, sooo cute.


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Soooooo cute


----------



## peony (Nov 13, 2012)

They command an amazing price, as well!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

wow they are so cute ........and TINY lol :thumbup:


----------



## franci6810 (Dec 18, 2012)

So cute, but I have to ask just one question: how does she hold onto them when she's knitting or crocheting them?!!! I know I couldn't.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

So tiny! I couldn't do it!


----------



## amamac (May 21, 2013)

franci6810 said:


> So cute, but I have to ask just one question: how does she hold onto them when she's knitting or crocheting them?!!! I know I couldn't.


No idea... I don't think I would be able to make 'em...


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Incredible!


----------



## Sapphires-n-Purls (Oct 16, 2013)

Amazing, I think the goat is my favorite!


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Try are sooo cute!!!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

They are so cute! :thumbup:


----------



## AngieR (Jul 22, 2013)

Too adorable. Don't have the tiny fingers for these tiny beauties.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

cute goat


----------



## Airy Fairy (Aug 2, 2011)

Amazing - she deserves the prices she charges! I love the goat & cavemen...and all the rest!!!! Thnx for sharing


----------



## mel51 (Dec 25, 2013)

They are so Kool!!


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

amazing!! the "how to" would be incredible...wish i had the
fingers to do such tiny things..
Blessings


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

amamac said:


> http://www.buzzfeed.com/alannaokun/unbelievably-tiny-knitted-and-crocheted-things
> 
> Ain't they sweet!


Sweet indeed! I love miniatures. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Love the owl


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Love the goat too!!!


----------



## ksfsimkins (Jan 18, 2013)

I think that she has to have super eyesight to just see the stitches! She must use something like a soft sculpture doll needle to be able to do such tiny work. I am amazed!


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Now that is talent! Could not even begin to knit that small. Wow!


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Can't even imagine knitting something that tiny! Adorable.


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

so sweet!


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Wow, incredible!


----------



## whitelawcs (Sep 12, 2011)

Cute!!


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

very sweet but felt dizzy when I saw the price.


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

Love the kiwi


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Mary Cardiff said:


> Love the owl


My favorite :thumbup:


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

Absolutely amazing


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Very nice to look at, but am not in a hurry to knit any more. I did a hand full of tiny penguins a few months ago and was very glad to be finished. They weren't that difficult, just fiddly. And so small, I felt I had to make several per child. A 'family' each, with two 'adults' and a child sized one.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Wow what patience to knit things so small.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Thank you for sharing these mind-bogglingly tiny knits!


----------



## alekie (Apr 8, 2013)

WOW they are so tiny! Goat and snail are my favorites.


----------

